# Black Tank Overflow



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I was using my King Flush the other day when this thought crossed my mind. What would happen if I got distracted and left the water running back into the black tank. Does the black tank have an overflow on it? Would the overflow go back into the toilet or out the bottom of the camper?

Nasty thought I know...


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Into the camper it goes!! Be very careful when back flushing. Stay with it and pay attention.

Members not to be named here have had water pouring out their doors when doing just that. (Not me)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Into the camper it goes!! Be very careful when back flushing. Stay with it and pay attention.
> 
> Members not to be named here have had water pouring out their doors when doing just that. (Not me)


Oh man. That stinks....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can also get brown rain from the roof vent. Think the movie "RV".


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> You can also get brown rain from the roof vent. Think the movie "RV".


True, happened to a friend of mine while I was helping him learn how to use the flush king. His DW was supposed to be watching the water level in the toilet but got distracted by sweeping or something. Suddenly blue water (lots of chemicals in the tank) was pouring down from the roof. I really tried not to laugh. Really I tried.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

kyoutback said:


> You can also get brown rain from the roof vent. Think the movie "RV".


True, happened to a friend of mine while I was helping him learn how to use the flush king. His DW was supposed to be watching the water level in the toilet but got distracted by sweeping or something. Suddenly blue water (lots of chemicals in the tank) was pouring down from the roof. I really tried not to laugh. Really I tried.
[/quote]

Wow.....that's too funny!! I watched RV again with the kids just the other day. The part when they're cleaning out the pooper is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just had a Tornado installed and was visualizing the same thing. Don't get distracted.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

compass49 said:


> Wow.....that's too funny!! I watched RV again with the kids just the other day. The part when they're cleaning out the pooper is absolutely hilarious!


I need to see RV. never have yet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Wow.....that's too funny!! I watched RV again with the kids just the other day. The part when they're cleaning out the pooper is absolutely hilarious!


I need to see RV. never have yet.








[/quote]
RV is a necessity. In fact it should be required watching PRIOR to your first trip!









As for the overlfow, if the toilet seals well, the roof vent would be the next logical location.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

When I'm backfilling either w/ the Flush King or macerator pump I'm always running back and forth to check the levels on the monitor. Now I have a visual of what will happen if I get distracted.







Note to self: get off your butt and install the quickie flush.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Note to self: get off your butt and install the quickie flush.

















yep


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> When I'm backfilling either w/ the Flush King or macerator pump I'm always running back and forth to check the levels on the monitor. Now I have a visual of what will happen if I get distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can also happen with the QF if you get distracted. Think we've had a few guys "pop their tops"....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> When I'm backfilling either w/ the Flush King or macerator pump I'm always running back and forth to check the levels on the monitor. Now I have a visual of what will happen if I get distracted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can also happen with the QF if you get distracted. Think we've had a few guys "pop their tops"....








[/quote]
x2, the QF doesn't prevent this from occuring. You still need to keep an eye on things. In fact the QF instructions tell you not to turn it on without the valve open.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I can personally attest to the fact that not all RV's will simply overflow out the roof vent when you do this







Let's just say that after the big BOOM from inside the camper, I found my toilet busted and resting 6" above the floor.

The Flush King, Quickie Flush, etc... are all great products, but need to be used with great care and attention.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Can also happen with the QF if you get distracted. Think we've had a few guys "pop their tops"....


You mean, "poop" their tops.









Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mark - comments like that make me look forward to seeing you at the Texas summer rally all the more! What a crackup!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Can also happen with the QF if you get distracted. Think we've had a few guys "pop their tops"....
> 
> 
> You mean, "poop" their tops.
> ...


Man...I just knew when I typed that...._someone_ would jump all over that.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I have absolutely NO comment on this thread


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Scrib said:


> I have absolutely NO comment on this thread


OK, what happened....


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Okay, if you insist!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one!!! Sorry for the reminder!!

I guess I am surprised that there is not an overflow before your toliet starts popping out a river...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Okay, if you insist!


Yea...and look who's no longer using that Outback.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

It had a _really_ clean black tank vent


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Into the camper it goes!! Be very careful when back flushing. Stay with it and pay attention.
> 
> Members not to be named here have had water pouring out their doors when doing just that. (Not me)


Oh man. That stinks....








[/quote]


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Scrib said:


> Okay, if you insist!


Yikes....ill stick around while the Quickie is running....


----------

